# Engineering Jobs in UAE, Saudi, Oman Qatar



## Thatcher Associates (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello All,

I am a UK based recruitment consultant who specialises in Middle East Engineering Recruitment.

My clients include some of the top 10 Consulting Engineers in the world.

I am interested in hearing from any candidates who currently reside or are planning a move to the UAE.

I can only help job seekers who are degree educated with experience working for Engineering Consultancies. 

I tend to specialise in more senior appointments i.e. Senior Engineer to Director level. 

You are welcome to conatct me through our Thatcher Associates website - my contact details are contained in the site. 

I look forward to hearing from you soon

Thanks

Owen


----------

